# peacockbass eating 100+ feeders in seconds



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

http://imageevent.com/neal/vidclips?p=0&n=...l=0&w=1&s=0&z=2

im not pleased with the looks of the pond ATM.. had some problems with the water and some decor.. so excuse the fowl look..

anyways, check it out!


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Very cool


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

sweet
, bass are such powerfull fish, its awesome,

even my 2 inch small mouth can take out crickets half his size


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very cool neal.

also, checked out your second video. are all those little things on the bottom of the tank N. tetracanthus x P. managuense babys? is so congrats, and also that tetracanthus looks f*cking awesome


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

all those clips are sweet!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I always enjoy when you post vids of your pond and peacockbass!!!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

f*cking Nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wow they are fast


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

ownage!!!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

All ur vids are bad ass!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I dont know what cooler, that video or the fact that you have that pond!!!!
ROCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is as sweet as hell baby.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam ......WOW


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

holy crap









how big are they? How many gallons in the pond?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

video # 10


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> video # 10


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet!  (I won't use large letters since you don't like them.














) Good vid work! :thumbup:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

newtoblackrhoms said:


> video # 10


 ya neal sure does love his fishies


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

nice


----------

